# Konflikt zwischen Graka-Speicher und RAM?



## erik s. (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe hier einen "ehemaligen" Komplettrechner von Medion, der etwa 4 Jahre alt ist. Da das schon etwas älter ist, wollten wir die Grafikkarte erneuern und zwar mit einer "einfachen" Radeon X1600 Pro mit 256 MB DDR2 RAM. Im Rechner selber sind 512 MB DDR(1).RAM verbaut. Die Grafikkarte wird von keinem Spiel (ordentlich) erkannt, Treiber wurden diverse probiert, alle mit dem selben Ergebnis. Außerdem läuft das System nur, wenn ich im Bios den AGP-Mode auf 4x festlege. Sonst stürzt er andauernd ab bzw. der Monitor geht aus; warum auch immer ...
Die Frage ist jetzt, ob es möglich ist, dass sich der einfache Systemarbeitsspeicher und der DDR2-RAM von der Graka behaken aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Versionen? Oder liegt es einfach daran, dass das Mboard, wie bei vielen Komplettsystemen, vom Hersteller nochmal hardwaretechnisch nachbearbeitet wurde?

Vielen Danl schon mal,

Grüße, Erik.

PS: Getestete Spiele waren Port Royale 2 und Fifa 08. Beim letzteren wird bemängelt, dass kein Video-Hardwarebeschleuniger gefunden wurde.


----------



## AndreG (28. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Ich hatte nen ähnlich Fall. Mein Medionrechner war aber noch etwas älter. Es lag an der Graka. Anscheind war das Bios nicht in der Lage diese ordentlich anzusteuern. mit einer alten AGP-Karte ging es dann wieder. Hab glaub ich damals eine Geforce 4 MX400 genommen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## erik s. (28. Januar 2008)

Also dass die Grafikkarte das Problem ist, wissen wir jetzt auch. Allerdings würde mich interessieren, ob dieser Konflikt zwischen DDR1 und DDR2 wirklich zustande kommen kann, oder ob das nur Einbildung ist. Denn sowie die X1600 drin ist, zählt der Hauptspeicher beim Booten extrem langsam hoch. Habe jetzt eine GF3 Ti 200 reingesetzt, mit der alles wunderbar funktioniert.

Danke für die Antwort, Erik.


----------



## AndreG (28. Januar 2008)

Hoi,

Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass das Bios versucht den Ram komplett zu addressieren. Aber anscheind an der geänderten Hardwarestruktur scheitert. Das mit dem DDR-Unterschied bezweifel ich, da bei Geräte undabhängig voneinander sind.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Laudian (28. Januar 2008)

bei mir laufen DDR2 und DDR3 auf MB und Graka ... keine Probleme, da duerfte es kein Problem geben ... 

Womit es immer wieder gibt sind die AMD-Treiber fuer die eigenen Karten, die sind oft mehr als mies ... Catalyst kannste fast immer in die Tonne treten.

Wie das mit der Speicheradressierung im Ram aussieht kann ich per Ferndiagnose allerdings nicht sagen ... evtl laeuft bei dir auch der FSB sehr niedrig oder aehnliches ... 

Aufschluss wuerde hier vllt eine Auflistung der Bauelemente bringen und die entsprechende Einstellung der FSB, CPU Taktraten ... CL-Timings etc pp ... 

Zu guter Letzt gibt es ja auch immer wieder banale Unvertraeglichkeiten zwischen Bauteilen, die man nie ausschliessen kann ... koennte auch an sowas liegen ...


----------



## erik s. (29. Januar 2008)

Da es nicht mein eigener Rechner ist und er auch nicht mehr bei mir zu hause steht, kann ich jetzt erstmal keine weiteren Auskünfte dazu geben. Ich glaube zu wissen, dass es ein Elite-Board ist, AMD 3000+ (10,5 x 200 MHz FSB), DDR 400 RAM ... mehr hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Im Bios wurde nichts weiter geändert, außer zwischenzeitlich die AGP-Einstellung, welche aber mittlerweile wieder auf den Standards steht. Am FSB kann man glaube ich auch nichts drehen.
Anfangs dachten wir, dass evtl. das Netzteil zu wenig Power für die Graka bringt, haben deshalb ein neues eingebaut, brachte aber gar nichts. 500W hängen jetzt dran.
Bin mittlerweile der festen Überzeugung, dass es am Mboard liegt. Würde das gern mal austauschen. Da kribbelts mir immer in den Fingern 

Danke für die Hilfen nochmal.

Grüße, Erik.


----------



## Laudian (29. Januar 2008)

Bei dem PC reichen unter Garantie auch 350W ...  Ansonsten ist der FSB am Limit, mehr duerfte nicht gehen ...

Tippe eher auf ne Unvertraeglichkeit mit der Graka ... aber wer weiss ... Diagnosen Stellen ist auf die Entfernung nur schwer moeglich ...


----------

